# Tattoo Fixers TV show deserves its own thread



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

I'm amazed this TV show doesn't have its own thread considered how popular the Worst tattoos thread is.

I want the job of the reception girl. Her job is basically to be really naive (because she is new to the world of tattoo'ing) and be really shocked for our benefit. Especially when guys get their willies and arses out. Oh and occasionally she says hi, wait there and i'll get the guys. 

Tonight though she didn't even have to do that part as they were in the front doing nothing so they invited the guy in themselves whilst she spralled out on the sofa. Great job.

Did anyone notice that tonight the one guy kept pushing Hell Hound tattoos to everyone?

I want flowers.

Okay i've drawn a Hell Hound peeking out from behind some flowers.

I want a Dragon.

Okay i've done you a Hellhound.

I want something biblical.

Um Hellhound? [Tentative]

Yeah okay. 

Woo hoo.

ETA: Oh and i hated the Hell Hound he finally did.


----------



## joustmaster (Aug 25, 2015)

any owls with tits?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2015)

I love Tattoo Fixers, it's not as good as Ink Master though, which is AWESOME!
I've downloaded all 5 or 6 series and we watch a couple a night with the kids. It's got Dave Navarro,  Chris Núñez and Oliver peck as judges and they have guest judges as well.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

I love Paisley! And her tiny finger dots tattoo. (Which actually looks really good.)
And I'm kind of in love with Sketch and Jay as well. They're all so nice.

I've seen the American version of the show and it seems so fake and insincere. Ours is much better.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

I love this programme. I haven't seen Ink Master though Saffy I'll keep a look out for it.

Some of the cover ups are HUGE though


----------



## Reno (Aug 25, 2015)

is this the same as Tatoo Disasters ? I watch that. A lot of these shows around, though I'm more of a cosmetic-surgery-disasters man myself.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

Reno said:


> is this the same as Tatoo Disasters ? I watch that. A lot of these shows around, though I'm more of a cosmetic-surgery-disasters man myself.


This one's about the background of how the tattoo went wrong, then the design of the fix/cover up and also seeing some of the work being done and the final result.


----------



## Reno (Aug 25, 2015)

cesare said:


> This one's about the background of how the tattoo went wrong, then the design of the fix/cover up and also seeing some of the work being done and the final result.


I've seen that too coming to think of it. I get them all mixed up. There are at least three tatoo-gone-wrong shows around at the moment which will tide me over till all the cosmetic-surgery-gone-wrong shows come back. Tonic for my increasingly ADHD mind.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

It is funny when someone comes in with a tiny finger tattoo, and they cover it up with a full arm.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> It is funny when someone comes in with a tiny finger tattoo, and they cover it up with a full arm.



There was a girl last night that had a line of text along her side. The cover up was huge imo. Covered her entire side almost. Massive butterfly i think it was supposed to be, not sure as i missed the discussion. It was in black and greys so looked more like a giant moth to me.


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

JUst looked at some cover ups on their site.... Not sure why some of the originals were considered so bad


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

Thats not a good selection.

Last night had a good example.

Guy had I heart picture of a spunking cock.

Then something about My cock is smaller than my little toe and i'm a cunt.

Then I hope [girl's name] gives good tip (not his girlsfriend's name i should add)

All on his shoulder blade.

Actually come to think on it I wonder if he had it done deliberately to get on one of these shows and get a nice big tat for free plus a bit of telly time.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

Gromit said:


> There was a girl last night that had a line of text along her side. The cover up was huge imo. Covered her entire side almost. Massive butterfly i think it was supposed to be, not sure as i missed the discussion. It was in black and greys so looked more like a giant moth to me.


Tbf, Lou described the design as a moth when she was showing it to her, and then it was referred to as a moth from then on.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 25, 2015)

cesare said:


> Tbf, Lou described the design as a moth when she was showing it to her, and then it was referred to as a moth from then on.


you could do worse than get a tattoo of a _dapnis nerii_ on yourself


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

cesare said:


> Tbf, Lou described the design as a moth when she was showing it to her, and then it was referred to as a moth from then on.



Ah thanks for that. I did wonder. Not a univerisally loved creature to have tattoo'd but she loved it so its all good.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

Gromit said:


> Ah thanks for that. I did wonder. Not a univerisally loved creature to have tattoo'd but she loved it so its all good.


I think it was a moth rather than a butterfly, because the outspread wings of a moth are straight and so would cover up that line of text without needing any additional gubbins.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

By the way that lion last night was so awesome it made me want another tat.

How do photorealistic tattoos hold out when it comes to fading and sun bleaching etc.
Okay or dreadful?


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh yes that lion was amazing. And the Cheryl Cole he did on someone's back.


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 25, 2015)

Oh I love this programme - some of the stories behind the terrible tattoos are quite, quite  ... special.

And I've got a crush on Sketch


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2015)

I think Lou is brilliant,  she's so talented.


----------



## cesare (Aug 25, 2015)

Saffy said:


> I think Lou is brilliant,  she's so talented.


The first time that I watched the show, I misheard her name as "Blue" which I thought was her nickname derived from her tatts


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 25, 2015)

Mr. QofG's was enthusing about this just this morning. Especially the "My cock is a as big as my little toe" bit  May try and catch it


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 25, 2015)

I actually liked the smiley face nipple


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

On the trailer they always show a tattoo of some arrows like this, which I actually think is really nice. 






Never seen it in the show though, or if they covered it up with something.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2015)

I've got a bit of a crush on Clint and Tatu Baby from Ink Master.


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

I love it.  The girl (Lou is it?) is the perfect tattoo artist. Great draftsman/tattooist and with a nice, non-judgemental personality.  I love Paisley and her infectious love of scandal too.

Sketch slightly annoys me because I suspect that he gave himself his own nickname. He's also the least competent artist on the show.

The show is a good wake up call for me. I have no tattoos but consider them periodically. Up until watching that show I had the vague idea that if you got sick of a tattoo you could always get it removed or covered with anything once it was darker and bigger. I now realise getting them removed isn't a simple matter and you are limited in what you can do with cover ups.


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> On the trailer they always show a tattoo of some arrows like this, which I actually think is really nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw a lad with a pair of these style arrows on the back of his legs the other day.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2015)

I've got an awful tattoo on my back and I'm toying with a cover up, these shows are a constant reminder of how shit it is.


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

Mrs Miggins said:


> I actually liked the smiley face nipple



It was so cringe the little clip of him in the pub afterwards of him trying to pull girls. 

Was it Lou who said it's such a happy nipple. And it was.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 25, 2015)

Gromit said:


> It was so cringe the little clip of him in the pub afterwards of him trying to pull girls.
> 
> Was it Lou who said it's such a happy nipple. And it was.


It was pretty horrible yeah and I'm sure it wasn't his idea.
The happy nipple was so cute! I would be much happier finding that under a chap's shirt than that massive leopard.


----------



## Ax^ (Aug 25, 2015)

only if its from the prospective of a hell hound peaking at owl tits through some flowers


Chick Webb said:


> I saw a lad with a pair of these style arrows on the back of his legs the other day.



did they used to be adventurer's












/gets coat


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

It's been an education for me to find out how many men have tattoos on their... special down-below manly area.


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 25, 2015)

The massive moth on that girl's side is the first one out the whole series that I have genuinely liked. I'd consider having something like that myself.


----------



## zoooo (Aug 25, 2015)

I don't have any tattoos, so I don't really know - but I would have assumed most people would plan it for ages and get something that really meant a lot to them. But almost all the people on this show just accept whatever thing the tattooists come up with and go with it. Seems a bit weird!


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

I've only watched one episode, but I was a bit *hmm* as the guy said his existing tattoo was dated, (goldfish thing) and got a socking great dark, intricate tattoo, which is very dramatic and of the moment.... But will date! And then what does he do- skin graft? 

I have always wanted a tattoo and always chickened out on the basis I don't want something that dates/ages me, and it is so permanent, but subjec to the vagaries of fashion.


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

zoooo said:


> I don't have any tattoos, so I don't really know - but I would have assumed most people would plan it for ages and get something that really meant a lot to them. But almost all the people on this show just accept whatever thing the tattooists come up with and go with it. Seems a bit weird!


Nah, loads of people get their first tattoos from mates and aquaintences free, and free tattoos are nearly always shite, and they don't regret them.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2015)

Manter said:


> and it is so permanent, but subjec to the vagaries of fashion.


thets why I went with a doctor who tatt and a hammer n sickle. Never gonna go out of style


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

I am watching another episode. Bitch, nandos chicken and one direction? The fuck?


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2015)

Mine was out of a book, no artistry involved really.  I do have a good idea of what I would like now though. 
Whereas my husband researched his, found the tattoo artist he wanted, emailed to set up an appointment to meet him and when he agreed to do it, he had to go on his waiting list for 6 months! 
He's about 11 hours into his design and it looks awesome. Infact we were in the pub on Sunday and one of the barmen came over to chat and ask if it was this particular artists work.


----------



## Saffy (Aug 25, 2015)

There was the bloke who got 'on me holiday's' tattooed on to his arms and 'to the pub' onto his index finger.

That actually made me laugh.


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

There is someone on here who has a tattoo that I think is amazing- I'd do the same artist/waiting list type thing for her artist if I ever got one done


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

Mate dated a guy who got a skull with his regimental number on one shoulder and a bulldog sat on a flag on the other, both done when he was pissed and abroad....


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

DotCommunist said:


> thets why I went with a doctor who tatt and a hammer n sickle. Never gonna go out of style


Never got into who.  I'd like a hammer 'n sickle though.  You gotta watch out if you ever end up in American jail though.


----------



## Manter (Aug 25, 2015)

Aaah, 75 year old lady is ace 

Chick Webb are you planning on ending up in a U.S. Jail?


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

You never know! And it would be better not to have a commie tattoo if that happened if telly has taught me anything.


----------



## DotCommunist (Aug 25, 2015)

Aryan Nation nazis would bum me to death


----------



## Chick Webb (Aug 25, 2015)

Zactly


----------



## Gromit (Aug 25, 2015)

My tattoo is 5000 years old. So due to come back into fashion at some stage.


----------



## kittyP (Aug 25, 2015)

I have just started watching it coz of this thread. 

Sketch is very annoying, 
I am in love with Lou. 
Jay is a bit blah but a good artist. 
Paisley is quite sweet but isn't actually a receptionist at all as it's not really a place people can just walk in to


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2015)

kittyP said:


> I have just started watching it coz of this thread.
> 
> Sketch is very annoying,
> I am in love with Lou.
> ...


Paisley's job is to pull the facial expressions we are all thinking. 

I think Jay's v good looking but oddly unfanciable


----------



## Mrs Miggins (Aug 26, 2015)

I've watched all of Tattoo Fixers and am watching Tattoo Disasters and I am struck by how virtually nobody says "tattoo".
Everybody says "ta-oo"
Just an observation!


----------



## heinous seamus (Aug 26, 2015)

I know a guy with a tattoo of a six-pack of beer on his stomach


----------



## Saffy (Aug 26, 2015)

This has just popped up on my facebook feed, it's an annoying site but I think the Pikachu one is quite good. 
http://guff.com/these-people-clearly-regret-their-tattoos/whats-in-a-name


----------



## zoooo (Aug 26, 2015)

Manter said:


> Paisley's job is to pull the facial expressions we are all thinking.
> 
> I think Jay's v good looking but oddly unfanciable


Jay is lovely looking but too groomed somehow. I do fancy Sketch though.
For some reason I thought he was gay, but he seems to have a wife so evidently not.


----------



## Manter (Aug 26, 2015)

zoooo said:


> Jay is lovely looking but too groomed somehow. I do fancy Sketch though.
> For some reason I thought he was gay, but he seems to have a wife so evidently not.


I quite like the groomed with tattoos thing. Sketch just looks rough, a bit unwell, and is too skinny....but the rough+smooth thing is unusual. I think Jay has dead eyes though- might be better when he ages a bit. He smiles at the moment and his face doesn't move. Smiles that don't reach the eyes are horrible.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 21, 2015)

Its back on tomorrow. 

They've replaced Lou. 

I'm not impressed.


----------



## zoooo (Dec 21, 2015)

Yay!
I wonder why Lou left though.


----------



## Gromit (Dec 29, 2015)

Great episode tonight.

Sketch actually manages to do two good tattoos. Especially as one was a really difficult cover up. Obviously Jay was just throwing him a bone to even out the number of tatts they all did but it turned out good. The other good one was the music theme one. Probably the tat of the show for me. Which amazes me as I'd pick Jay for a tatt over Sketch any day of the week.

I noticed tonight that one of the hero shots they throw in has Alice looking alluringly into camera. Look closer and you she she's looking alluringly at us over a man's hairy arse.
Then later they do a clip shot of her over some other guy's arse.
The director loves posing her over guy's arses lol.

I know its about there kid who nearly died n everything. But I thought both those mandala's were shit.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 7, 2016)

The celtic knot that Jay did this week. WANT!

I want that very exact tattoo. Don't care that the other guy already had it and deserves it more. I just want it.

Alice is does an arse again, no competition as to who gets to do it. 

Sketch is the penis man and she is obviously the arse woman.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 7, 2016)

Thats the first bad tattoo I've seen Jay do. Instead of an angel he's put Margaret Thatcher on that guy's back.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2016)

Its on now.

The Shagaluf tattoo was still visible under the coverup. Fail.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2016)

That Kraken is bad ass. i wouldn't have it but i still think it was good.


----------



## Gromit (Jan 12, 2016)

Why did  she include three cabbages in front of that fairy-tale castle.


----------

